# Fire HDX and HD $30off today! No longer available.



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Fire HDX and HD are $30 off today per email just received. Last time it was only for a day on 3/30.

Kindle HD 7"
Kindle HDX 7"
Kindle HDX 8.9"

_Added direct links to models. --Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like it's currently $20 for the HD, $30 for the HDX and $40 for the HDX 8.9", unless I'm reading it wrong. Which I could be, I've got tax brain. 

Added links to Tabatha's post below.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Looks like it's currently $20 for the HD, $30 for the HDX and $40 for the HDX 8.9", unless I'm reading it wrong. Which I could be, I've got tax brain.
> 
> Added links below.
> 
> Betsy


Definitely tax brain as you added NO links. 

HD

HDX

HDX8.9


----------



## keithandmissy (Sep 15, 2011)

It's also showing an extra 10% off for Amazon Prime members as well.  That brings the HDX 8.9 down to $305.10.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's a great deal.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I really really want an 8.9 . . . . but totally don't need one even a little bit . . . . and am not sure I can justify the expense to myself.   Even when it's such a great deal. 

Wonder what I can get for my old 8.9?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Definitely tax brain as you added NO links.
> 
> HD
> 
> ...


Sorry--should have said I added them to Tabatha's post, which IS below as I view the forum. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry--should have said I added them to Tabatha's post, which IS below as I view the forum.
> 
> Betsy


Ah! Definitely NOT below for ME.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ah! Definitely NOT below for ME.


Can't help it if you don't view the forum in the best, most logical way.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Can't help it if you don't view the forum in the best, most logical way.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Yes . . . . well . . . . I could say the same. 

(We should take a poll.  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes . . . . well . . . . I could say the same.
> 
> (We should take a poll.  )


Yes, but if you said it, you'd be wrong. 

I'll concede that most people are in your camp. Can't help them, either. 

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Apparently they are still marked down for more than 1 day this time. I did post link to the Kindle page showing all kindles across the top, Betsy chose to change it to list each link individually.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Apparently they are still marked down for more than 1 day this time. I did post link to the Kindle page showing all kindles across the top, Betsy chose to change it to list each link individually.


Yes, you did. I wanted to clarify which models had the discount in my post and give direct links and also add our affiliate tags. 

Betsy


----------



## Howmann (Jan 17, 2012)

I gotta tell my friend.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Betsy, Not a problem! I thought if you used the url link icon when posting it gave the url link if you just copy and paste the url from the site? Is it done differently than that? Do you need to use the link maker for everything?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Betsy, Not a problem! I thought if you used the url link icon when posting it gave the url link if you just copy and paste the url from the site? Is it done differently than that? Do you need to use the link maker for everything?


If you copy and paste the url that is in the address bar after clicking one of our links, that should have the appropriate affiliate codes on it, yes. But if you go separately to Amazon -- not from kboards -- and copy and paste the url it will, at best have no affiliate link at all and may have someone else's affiliate link depending on how you last went to Amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

How do you get the 10% off as a Prime member?  I've got a device in my cart but not seeing the discount.


----------



## The Yeti (Nov 18, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> How do you get the 10% off as a Prime member? I've got a device in my cart but not seeing the discount.


Me too!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I really really want an 8.9 . . . . but totally don't need one even a little bit . . . . and am not sure I can justify the expense to myself.  Even when it's such a great deal.
> 
> Wonder what I can get for my old 8.9?


I would like to upgrade to the HDX myself... but absolutely no justification to do it since my 7 HD does everything I want.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just checked the Prime $10 off thing for you, & I don't see it listed today. It must have been a 1 day deal. I did see it listed yesterday. Sorry!


----------

